# coverage of uk`s strongest man



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

UK's Strongest Man 2011 and the Masters World Strongest Man 2011 will air as follows&#8230;

SKY 125 CHALLENGE TV

21/11/11 - 22:00 - Ep 1

28/11/11 - 22:00 - Ep 2

5/12/11 - 22:00 - Ep 3

12/12/11 - 22:00 - Ep 4

19/12/11 - 22:00 - Ep 5

The Masters World Strongest Man

19/12/11 - 23:00

Repeated...

27/11/11 to 18/12/11 - 10:00 - Ep 1 - Ep 4

25/12/11 - 08:30 - Ep 5

Master World Strongest Man 2011

25/12/11 - 09:30

International TV coverage going around the whole is also planned so look out strength fans. I am sure Challenge will indeed repeat it again in the new year.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Gutted as I havent payed me sky yet theyve cut them channels off lol

was looking forward to seeing few of the lads on there


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Gutted as I havent payed me sky yet theyve cut them channels off lol
> 
> was looking forward to seeing few of the lads on there


its ok m8 its on free view to ill find out channel in 2 mins .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice one mate, great stuff


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant find it now m8 but defo on freeview glenn ross is producing it ...http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ultimate-Strongest-Man/115696025147288

also add glenn .


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

nice one mate looking forward to this

thanks for the times


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eddie hall has it down as channel 46 on freeview buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.challenge.co.uk/news/coming-up-on-challenge.html


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> eddie hall has it down as channel 46 on freeview buddy


Nice one mate masive thanks

chuffed now, reps your way mate :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.wiziwig.tv/index.php?part=sports

http://www.firstrowsports.tv/

These 2 links are always handy for some sports stuff,not sure about the storngest man stuff though but worth keeping hold of for boxing etc


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the heads up Ewen,Looking forward to watching this.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Cheers Ewen  series linked !

Sky 164 is Challenge +1 if you forget at Ten LOL - my Mrs had 2 things recording at 10 lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good thread mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Cheers Ewen !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

for a few amateur comps this guy martin cee is the voice of strongman down south some comps he does his thing at are qualifiers to events such as Britain`s strongest man and other comps ,.... http://www.youtube.com/user/VoiceOfStrongmanTV

glenn ross (big daddy promotions) has a youtube account to watch back years of uk`s sm http://www.youtube.com/strongmantv

enjoy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Cheers Ewen  series linked !
> 
> Sky 164 is Challenge +1 if you forget at Ten LOL - my Mrs had 2 things recording at 10 lol


excellent point buddy .


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrggghh I hate YouTube.... I had an account of old, went to subscribe to a channel last week and boom I didn't have a google account, then I needed to merge my old YouTube account to my new Google account, took 10 mins to do and two recover password emails..... just went to subscribe to this and bang, need to do the same process again


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Arrggghh I hate YouTube.... I had an account of old, went to subscribe to a channel last week and boom I didn't have a google account, then I needed to merge my old YouTube account to my new Google account, took 10 mins to do and two recover password emails..... just went to subscribe to this and bang, need to do the same process again


save it as a favourite and use that as your starting point


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I've gone through the painful Google process again.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to this but I'll be cringing watching myself lol I re tore my obliques on the car deadlift and they came and interviewed me straight after my head was all over the place so god knows what I said lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> I'm really looking forward to this but I'll be cringing watching myself lol I re tore my obliques on the car deadlift and they came and interviewed me straight after my head was all over the place so god knows what I said lol


oblique tear ? never heard of that bet thats painful ?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Yep it certainly was, it just stopped me from doing pretty much everything even had to get the Mrs to wipe my **** lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for this post mate! Watched one early, just talking about the greats...good to be reminded of them.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> Yep it certainly was, it just stopped me from doing pretty much everything even had to get the Mrs to wipe my **** lol


i like to fart as i get the mrs to wipe but only on second or 3rd wipe poo burns the ring after a few hours ...


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for this. I always end up missing it because I don't know when it's on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> Thanks for this. I always end up missing it because I don't know when it's on.


no excuse now


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cant wait to watch the finals, lad that owns the gym i go to was in the masters comp..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nelly1972 said:


> Cant wait to watch the finals, lad that owns the gym i go to was in the masters comp..


the masters will be a good watch too .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nightmare here Ive got sky on never watch freeview, theyve cut my sky off so no challeneg tv ,and im searching the house and cant find my bloody freeview remote gggggrrr

ben looking forward to this for ages


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nightmare here Ive got sky on never watch freeview, theyve cut my sky off so no challeneg tv ,and im searching the house and cant find my bloody freeview remote gggggrrr
> 
> ben looking forward to this for ages


You got 2 hours to find that remote.... get the kids on it.... hunt the remote.. mars bar to the one who finds it..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> nightmare here Ive got sky on never watch freeview, theyve cut my sky off so no challeneg tv ,and im searching the house and cant find my bloody freeview remote gggggrrr
> 
> ben looking forward to this for ages


haha surely you have buttons on the box ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1:59.....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just set the reminder....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> haha surely you have buttons on the box ?


with my freeview box for some reason got to have remote to get to the channel

I knew I should of payed my sky bill instead of buying test..lol haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1:57 ...... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> with my freeview box for some reason got to have remote to get to the channel
> 
> I knew I should of payed my shy bill instead of buying test..lol haha


lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bumpage nearly time folks nearly time ...

rick you found your remote ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bet it was great fun .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> bumpage nearly time folks nearly time ...
> 
> rick you found your remote ?


nope mate fckin gutted my mum is recording it for me bless lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

On now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I see Zangief's competing this year


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Who?????


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Stubbled across this last night in bed, last few mins but that god for +1 channels !!!! ran downstairs, set it up to record the series !!!!

Not reading the thread cause i dont want anything given away. On a side note did anyone see the hendo shogun fight !!!!!!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

siovrhyl said:


> Who?????


Ed Hall, he looks like the Russian guy in the old street fighter games.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> Ed Hall, he looks like the Russian guy in the old street fighter games.


I thought he was the White BA Baraccus, just needed a big fat gold chain.


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Was down watching the whole thing my favourite was the squatting, nobody could lift it, think it was a bad set up tbh if you were tall you were screwd!

Love strongman! Also caught a glimpse of glen rosses lunch, it was like my days intake lol


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

the squat wasn't a bad set up it was just fookin heavy lol and 3 people lifted it ed hall got 4 reps, paul 'man bear' carter got 8 reps and ken nowicki got 1 everyone else got crushed by it.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

MWVEC said:


> Was down watching the whole thing my favourite was the squatting, nobody could lift it, think it was a bad set up tbh if you were tall you were screwd!
> 
> Love strongman! Also caught a glimpse of glen rosses lunch, it was like my days intake lol


Stuart murray got 6 easy reps in the masters comp....


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

any links to download these from start to finish?


----------



## Strangeway (Dec 5, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> any links to download these from start to finish?


I 2nd this!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> any links to download these from start to finish?


Hasn't finished yet mate

Tomorrow night (Monday) 10pm challenge sky125


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Tomorrow Night channel 5 at 7.00pm, worlds strongest man


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow Ed Hall what an animal! And who says strongman doesnt build good physiques hes 140kgs of muscle and power :lol:

You reckon he will do any good in worlds strongest man? iS IT FIRST TIME HES WON ukS?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big Z set new world appollon axle clean and press 215kg .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Big Z set new world appollon axle clean and press 215kg .


Looked easy as well - ANIMAL !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Looked easy as well - ANIMAL !!!


he messed his knee up few years ago docs told him he would never lifts weights with that leg ...how wrong they were .

last year his leg was taped up forgot what event it was he hurt it but he had 2 strips of tape on his leg .

when he was out due to leg problems he was saying he sat in the squat rack and pressed every day this is now called the savickas press .

he said last year he has pressed 260kg now thats mental .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rediculous strength


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Got to love all the strongman over xmas get in

Makes me wanna go straight down the gym and start smashing the atlas stones up till by forearms have no skin left

got do some stones on saturday now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why are the likes of Poundstone etc not on this ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> Why are the likes of Poundstone etc not on this ?


Its only the qualifiers mate

he will of more than likely qualified in a us comp


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> Its only the qualifiers mate
> 
> he will of more than likely qualified in a us comp


Ha ha how ironic just been on...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Gutted for Laurence Shalleh(SP)

Looks proper ill,was in the lead too


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

was that Carly thornton then ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> was that Carly thornton then ?


Yep


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

xpower said:


> Gutted for Laurence Shalleh(SP)
> 
> Looks proper ill,was in the lead too


He qualified anyway mate

came 3rd in the worlds


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Lovin this... UKsm just finished .. .now WSM on channel 5... whohoo something decent to watch on telly at night for a change.. btw did you see that 19 year old on WSM last night... awesome..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Lovin this... UKsm just finished .. .now WSM on channel 5... whohoo something decent to watch on telly at night for a change.. btw did you see that 19 year old on WSM last night... awesome..


Yes that guys was awesome

His stones were amzing, very bright future that lad wow


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb id he win the Junior version of WSM or did i hear that wrong??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> He qualified anyway mate
> 
> came 3rd in the worlds


Might want to edit that Rick for people who don't want to know until they watch it


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

loving it, those guys are immense, crazy wieghts


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

To Rob Frampton,

When you've finished messing around, can I get a 99 and 2 Fabs! please


----------

